# APPDA Inaugural Trial



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Inaugural APPDA TRIAL 
Hosted by the CSRA Working Dog Club 
May 31- June 1 2008 
Entry Fees are $40 per Level. Pre-registration is $35 and for Entry Level only. 
For Pre-Registration contact Marilyn Bowcutt. [email protected] 
Food will be available for purchase by Embers grill 
Admission will be $2 a person and $5 a family. Kids under 10 get in free. 

Judges: Jerry Lyda, Keith Earle, Mo Earle, Jim Beernink 
Alternate Judge: Dena Hammond 

Decoys: Matt Hammond, Jay Lyda, Mike Santana, Rial Cesar, David Kuneman 

Entry Level will be conducted on May 31st. 
PPD and PSD Level 1 will be conducted on June 1st 



Friday May 30: 
Open field day and decoy cert for those that are interested. 

Saturday May 31: 
8am-9am: Registration 
9am-9:30am: Singing of National Anthem by Nashville recording artist Winston Slade, Followed by the invocation to be given by Pastor Travis Sharpe 
9:30am: Trial will begin For entry Level dogs 

Sunday June 1: 
10am: Trial will begin. Level one dogs 

Vendors: Canine Consultants/Charlie Kurchner 

Hotel information and directions will be posted on the APPDA web site in the Events section. For more information please contact Jerry Lyda at (706) 231-3856 or Jay Lyda at (706) 414-1337.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

The location is in Augusta Ga, see website for more info.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck with the Inaugural folks!
One of these days when I'm retired and rich................wait, I AM retire and.....$#!+  . Good luck anyways!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Do you have a list of dog friendly hotels? Is it going to be the same field as last time? Ready or not, I'll be up there in May!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

oops!  I should have kept reading. Jerry I will get in touch with you about the hotels.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes, it will be at the same location.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Good luck with your inaugural trial. If it's nearly as well run as your "fun" trial, it should be a huge success.

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Right on fellas...Best wishes on your opener!  Can't wait to see more pics and hear more stories! It's not Vegas so what happens at the trial is fair game to share with us poor schleps who cannot attend! :-( *

*Names and gender may be changed to protect the identity and character of those involved!  :---)


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Right on fellas...Best wishes on your opener!  Can't wait to see more pics and hear more stories! It's not Vegas so what happens at the trial is fair game to share with us poor schleps who cannot attend! :-( *
> 
> *Names and gender may be changed to protect the identity and character of those involved!  :---)




\\/ 8-[ [-X Will, sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

kim guidry said:


> \\/ 8-[ [-X Will, sounds like an excuse to me.


Funny thing is that I will actually be in Vegas that weekend from May 30th to June 2nd! Already booked and paid for. Everyone deserves a little F.O.T. (screw off time) for those curious.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Have fun Will and thanks. Stay out of trouble. :razz:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes we will show and tell,all.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

It's getting close you guys!  Are there any updates people need to know about? David, will you be able to make it to Augusta?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> It's getting close you guys!  Are there any updates people need to know about? David, will you be able to make it to Augusta?


'
Kim, I'd sure like to. I'm right in the middle of my patrol dog class and really can't break free. I know you folks will have a good time. Sorry I'm going to miss it.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, can't you work something out? It won't be the same without you.

For the folks that has never met David, you're missing out. Do what you can David.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Pleeeeeeeee David!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like David's class needs a field trip for studies. :grin: :grin:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I agree Bob........


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Looks like we are going to having a lot of dogs. Most will, of course, be entery level but some will be doing PPD-1 and PSD-1 on Sunday. I wish you guys could see this thing in person. We'll take plenty of videos for your enjoyment.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Should be a good turn out. Should see some old faces we know and alot of new ones. Saturday night Winston Slade is putting on a free concert. Should be fun.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Pleeeeeeeee David!


I really, really, really would like to go. It's just isn't going to happen. There is absolutely no out of state travel money. The state is talking layoffs for the first time in many years. They are even talking a buy out package. I really would like to make it. I enjoyed watching the dogs and meeting some great folks. Yes Kim, you too. ha ha. I know you guys will have a great time.

DFrost


----------



## Jeffrey Scott (Feb 25, 2008)

Do you have to be a member to compete in the trial


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

We may have about 4 or more people registering to compete and try out APPDA. However, I have a few questions that need to be answered. 

Can groups compete as a team and individually? Also, must everyone be required to compete in the entry level before going on to level one? Can everyone pre-register for entry level and level one? What if a competitor does not pass entry level, will the pre-registration fees for level one be refunded?

THANKS!!!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Mari to answer your questions:

Can groups compete as a team and individually? YES
Also, must everyone be required to compete in the entry level before going on to level one? Yes again
Can everyone pre-register for entry level and level one?Yes again with a twist. If they pass Entry Level then they can go on to Level 1. If they do not pass Enrty Level then they will get their money back that they paid for Level 1.
What if a competitor does not pass entry level, will the pre-registration fees for level one be refunded? As stated, yes.
All are good questions, thanks Mari


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Jeffrey Scott said:


> Do you have to be a member to compete in the trial


 
Yes, you must be a member with APPDA to compete in trials. Single membership is $50, and that will cover you for a year.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Yes, you must be a member with APPDA to compete in trials. Single membership is $50, and that will cover you for a year.


Jay,

What does a club membership cover? How many members? We are a little confused on how that works.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

If you are an APPDA Club then you are allowed to host trials at your homefield, keeping in mind that the trial checklist is approved. You can have as many members as you'd like, its your club. You will be listed on the website as an official APPDA Club. When members from your club compete then your scores will be averaged and will be ranked with the other clubs. Its easier to think of it as a club score instead of a team score, because at different trials you may have different members competing to represent your club. The scores will be listed individually and as clubs.


----------



## Charles Bostick (Mar 2, 2008)

Want to wish all you dog/handler teams the very best at this upcoming APPDA Inaugural Trial! Mo, don't forget the Judges Package after the trial. Again! the best to all competitors!
Charles,
NCK-9SC, Buffalo, NY


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Charles Bostick said:


> Want to wish all you dog/handler teams the very best at this upcoming APPDA Inaugural Trial! Mo, don't forget the Judges Package after the trial. Again! the best to all competitors!
> Charles,
> NCK-9SC, Buffalo, NY


Charles ~ Buffalo is my home town


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Guys~
Have not had access to the net for a while... Long story. 
Got a new suit and need to break it in! =D> 
Gonna see if I can get off from work and come *decoy*.  
That is of course if you guys need me...#-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes we do, get your a$$ down here. Missed you Buddy.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Jerry~
If all goes well, I will be coming down. Celia may join me as well if we can find a sitter. I missed you guys too! Shout at Matt & Jay for me if you don't mind. ~Justin


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Justin! Come on down man, we can always use you. We are looking forward to a good time, hope to see ya here. Bring the kids with you, you know we are a family oriented club and all of our rugrats will be out there, so bring them with you, they will have fun playing with all of the other kids. This will be the perfect time to break in that new suit.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Charles...will do,maybe in the future, we can set a trial in your clubs neck of the woods...
Justin, it would be great to see you there...after all you have helped so much in getting this thing off the ground..how could you miss the FIRST official trial??? 
-those that aren't members yet....will be able to register to become members on Open field day...and ? on Saturday a.m....before the trial starts...if you aren't a member yet...you can still pre-register with Marilynn to get the lesser entry fee amount, but if you haven't become a member by the time the trial starts...you won't be able to compete...and you won't get a scorebook. Hope to see you all there! Mo Earle


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

sorry on the last post, I used Keith's access...and not my own..I guess I got so excited to see that Justin IS going to join us...I couldn't wait to get on the forum....:???: Mo


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Good Luck to everyone with the trial. I hope it goes even better than you hope it does. Mo, do not worry abt the fishing line from the other thread, I was just kinda thinking out loud. Make sure the flying squirrel eats his wheaties and wear you flying squirrel shirt for good luck. Give everyone my best I will be looking forward to hearing how it all goes and seeing the pics

Terry


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks Terry....will do! Mo


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hoping I can get down there to see all of you! I'll let all of you know as soon as I do!


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Dude come on down, you know we will always put you in there. More time off for Jay and I to kick back.........And like always you are welcome to stay with Dena and I.

Call me.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Matt~
Thanks man! I will call you Thursday night (05-22-2008 ) 8) 8).


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Guys/Gals!
I will be leaving to come down Friday morning sometime. Hope to see all of you there. \\/ ~Justin


----------



## Charles Bostick (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone, my last good wish post to all you guys competing this weekend in the APPDA Trial. To all the selected Decoys, work em hard and have a ball of a good time, you guys mean so much to us in the working dog sports and we just need to acknowledge all that you do a little more often, I personally thank you much! Good Luck! APPDA
Charles,
NCK-9SC


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

got up at 3:45 a.m. and we are on the road...headed North...so we will be ready to go on Friday a.m....Justin glad to see you are coming to the trial!!\\/....Charles, wish you and Marcus could come join us!...hopefully next trial..thanks for all the good luck and I know the decoys are going to make it a ton of fun for our handlers and their dogs!\\/Mo


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

For those of you that are traveling to get here, PLEASE BE SAFE. Together we can make this an awesome trial. Thanks to all that will make this happen. I'm excited. I'm ready for see you all again and to meet the ones that I haven't met. Ready to watch these awesome dogs, eat great food and listen to some fantastic music. I can't wait. For those that can't make it, we'll miss you.


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Yeah! Justin so glad to see that you can make it! Please everyone drive safe and we'll see you all real soon!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Just wanted to wish everyone a safe and fun filled trial. O 

Would've really liked to been there but alas: Vegas was in the works prior. 

Be sure to take lots of pics and share ALL the dirty details! :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

GOOD LUCK AND HAVE FUN GUYS!!!
I can't WAIT to see the pics and videos!
I'd be there if I could


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all, we had a busy day...at Open Field...little warm, but a lot of fun....a lot of members questioned the dress code for trial...so wanted to let all know-due to the warm temperatures...an addendum to the rules....those competitors wanting to wear shorts to trial in tomorrow and Sunday, will be allowed to do so...but still encourage no flip flops....[-X...Mo


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

This is the finial scores. All of these dogs PASSED and can move up to the next level wheather it be PPD1 or PSD1. Really tight scores. Have a close look at my son's score with Ichilles and my daughter's dog that I handled for her Abbie. He beat me fair and square. (I think.)
They are as follows:
Mo Earle with Hugo 97.6% 
Jay Lyda with Ichilles 95.77% 
Jerry Lyda with Abbie 95.76% 
David Kuneman with Xander 94.3% 
Keith Earle with Tango 93.8% 
Matt Hammond with Raven 93.8% 
Rebecca Hobley with Ruger 92.6% 
Jerry Lyda with Lexus 91.7% 
Sean Blakeney with Mena 89.4% 
Tim Freemand with Blueboy 84.6% 
Wayne Dodge with Rico 81% 
Kim Guidry with Zauro 80% 

Way to go all, a special way to go for Kim. Kim did great, you all would have been so proud of her. I am.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow, you guys!! =D> =D> 

I like to say "I know those guys."


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Way to go all, a special way to go for Kim. Kim did great, you all would have been so proud of her. I am.


 It was difficult at times training for this and if it wasn't for Jerry giving me encouragement along the way I may have not gone threw with it. For those of you who don't know, this was my very first trial and Zauro is my first working dog. It was difficult because I have yet to find any one in my area to train with. So 6 weeks ago, I went back to the place where Zo was purchased and they helped me get ready for the trial. I am so excited and proud of our accomplishment. Zo and I look forward to returning home and preparing for the next trial. So a big THANK YOU to Jerry as well as everyone else who given me their support.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> It was difficult at times training for this and if it wasn't for Jerry giving me encouragement along the way I may have not gone threw with it. For those of you who don't know, this was my very first trial and Zauro is my first working dog. It was difficult because I have yet to find any one in my area to train with. So 6 weeks ago, I went back to the place where Zo was purchased and they helped me get ready for the trial. I am so excited and proud of our accomplishment. Zo and I look forward to returning home and preparing for the next trial. So a big THANK YOU to Jerry as well as everyone else who given me their support.


Kim, that is so impressive!  

You must be excited about this great start!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Great job by everyone. I know you folks had a good time and from the looks of it, did some serious dog work. Congrats Kim, just shows that giving up ain't an option.

DFrost


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations Kim your dog worked well against some really good competition. I thought that you were going to place...great job.


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

Can you post the names of the Judges for the event? It was so hot that I could not keep up with all of the judges that were interchanged.

Thanks...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Judges were,
Jerry Lyda
Jim Beernik
keith Earle
Mo Earle

We did swap out alot. We didn't want a judge judging someone from his or her club for obvious reasons, and too it was nice to be able to get out of the son from time to time. It was so, so hot. All that competed were very dedicated to their dogs to withstand the heat. We had pools in three different places for the dogs to cool off. Two dogs HAD to be put in the water. Two decoys had to have IV's.


----------



## Ali Stuie (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh man this trial was action packed and as real as it gets. I loved seeing all of those different breeds putting in work. there was this small AB working man he could barely reach the bite suit. 


Eventhough, I really enjoyed the show, I had some concerns with what I saw. In fact I have never participated in a trial where they did not use the same judge(s) for all of the competitiors. I got confused, I could not tell if the guy on the field was the judge or the compeitor. I would think that if you switch judges out then you would run the risk of inconsistant judging. Some judges would see thing differently then others....just a thought.


In the APPDA trial the judges and decoy also competed there dogs and the judges tabulated the scores as well. All the top scoring competitors were the judges and founders of the organization. That's different... I am not sure how many people other than the members of the host club or BOD, decoys or judges actually participated or competed in the trial.


I mean come on dude the top scorer was a judge and a member of the APPDA BOD. No one else had a chance. All of the top finishers wer either staff, judges or decoys that decoyed the competition that day. 

I guess this is to be expected of a start up. Most well established organizations know better.

http://www.appdak9.com/staff.html 
http://www.csrawdc.com/ (Host Club)



Mo Earle with Hugo 97.6% (Judge and BOD)
Jay Lyda with Ichilles 95.77% (decoy and BOD)
Jerry Lyda with Abbie 95.76% (judge and BOD)
David Kuneman with Xander 94.3% (decoy)
Keith Earle with Tango 93.8% (judge and BOD)
Matt Hammond with Raven 93.8% (decoy and BOD)
Rebecca Hobley with Ruger 92.6% (club member of the CSRA)
Jerry Lyda with Lexus 91.7% (judge and BOD)
Sean Blakeney with Mena 89.4% 
Tim Freeman with Blueboy 84.6% 
Wayne Dodge with Rico 81% 
Kim Guidry with Zauro 80%


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

As I posted before hand this was my first trial. I don't have any other trial experience to refer to. IMHO, the APPDA is a fledgling sport with all of the challenges that come with that. I feel that things were handled fairly. I feel that the judges did the responsible thing by switching out. It may not be ideal, but the effort was put forth to be as fair as possible. As far as the handlers who had higher scores, well they did have home field advantage as well as the knowledge of the rules of the game. My score was based on points lost on one slow sit, one on dog not sitting in motion and me giving one to many commands. It was learning experience for all involved and I for one am very pleased with the results. I look forward to more trials, more clubs and growing with the organization.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh man this trial was action packed and as real as it gets. I loved seeing all of those different breeds putting in work. there was this small AB working man he could barely reach the bite suit. 

I couldn't agree more.

I knew this was coming.
Eventhough, I really enjoyed the show, I had some concerns with what I saw. In fact I have never participated in a trial where they did not use the same judge(s) for all of the competitiors. I got confused, I could not tell if the guy on the field was the judge or the compeitor. I would think that if you switch judges out then you would run the risk of inconsistant judging. Some judges would see thing differently then others....just a thought.

The judges were swapped out for this reason. Everyone got a chance to work their dogs EVERYBODY. Judges were swapped because we didn't want a judge scoring someone in his club so remarks like this one would have no value. To help you out here the competitor had the dog and the judge had the clip board. There is always a chance of inconsistant judging that's why we use two judges. Sometimes a judge will miss something but if there are two judges the chances are smaller.

In the APPDA trial the judges and decoy also competed there dogs and the judges tabulated the scores as well.

Not exactly right there sport model. We as judges had a scoring sheet and this sheet followed the letter as to what excersise was next. Checkmarks were used each time something was wrong. This sheet was handed to the trial sec. where the scoring was tabulated.

That's different... I am not sure how many people other than the members of the host club or BOD, decoys or judges actually participated or competed in the trial.

Me either I wasn't concerned with that. I was more concerned about competiting with my dogs and preforming the best that I could, with what I had to work with.

I mean come on dude the top scorer was a judge and a member of the APPDA BOD. No one else had a chance. All of the top finishers wer either staff, judges or decoys that decoyed the competition that day. 

So are you saying just because we take this responsibility on to work hard to get something different out there so many people can enjoy working a dog that we as either staff, judges or decoys that decoyed the competition that day should not be able to have very nice hard working dogs?

I guess this is to be expected of a start up. Most well established organizations know better.

I always expect my dog to work hard and come out a winner wheather we place high or low.

I did see a lot of people that had a great time winners and loosers. Life is like this, everybody will not be happy with everything and I'm sorry you are one of the unhappy ones. The world is full of unhappy people, people that won't work hard on something that would otherwise make them happy.

Ali did you compete? If so which dog did you compete with?
At any rate we were happy to have you with us and sorry you weren't as pleased with the trial as most everyone else. I had a blast.


----------



## Ali Stuie (Jun 3, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Ali did you compete? If so which dog did you compete with?
> At any rate we were happy to have you with us and sorry you weren't as pleased with the trial as most everyone else. I had a blast.


Naw Jerry, I did not compete I just came out to check things out. I was invited to come and check things out. I had planned to compete on Sunday but after I saw how things were going I decided not to compete. I compete in PSA, Ring and Mondio and those organizations do things different then you guys. 

I have not written APPDA off, I am in the wait and see mode. Once you guys get organized and iron out the issue and thejudging issues, I may check you out again. Right now I have to concentrate on trialing in more formalized organizations with set guidelines that ensure fairness accross the board.

For the judging man, you say you had two different judges for each competitor. How do you know that the judges for competitor A was judged witht he same harshness as competitor C? That is why you use the same judges for everyone, regardless. You guys may want to try that next time. Keep at it, it only gets better from the first trial.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Jerry, glad everything went well, and now that I am living in this end of the planet, I think that in every trial, regardless of sport, the last few exersizes get done in a freezer. THis is seriously nutty ****ing hot.:lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ali, we know that we will not be able to please everyone, there's no way it just don't happen. We know that this will not be for everyone and that's ok too. We will continue to have growing pains, as any and every dog venue has. Will these growing pains ever stop. Lord I hope not. When you stop growing things stop. I'm looking to help make this better every trial. Still we won't please everyone, that too is ok. What we will continue to do is make this a dog sport that people will be pleased to trial under. 
I don't know how mush fairer I can be than what I just said. Don't write us off just keep an open mind. I will tell you this, we want everyone to have a good time wheather they come to watch or come to compete. Our dogs did do well, was it because of unfair judging, no. It was because we have been working so hard to get this off the ground and have been doing it for over a year. Sure our dogs should be good at it, that's all they have seen for over a year. Most are way above entery level so entery level was pretty easy for them. We knew the excersises better than most everyone for the same reasons. I'll bet this, someone out there will have a level three dog before we do.
Keep an open mind and we hope to see you at a trial soon competing.
Jerry


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jeff thanks.

With all the money we made off this one trial ( HA HA ) we'll come and get you in our private jet that has A/C we just bought. You're not going to write us off are you?

Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Jerry
instead of flying all around the country in the APPDA jet why not spend the money and get Jay a GSD  
Glad to hear it went well. Looking forward to seeing y'all again sometime soon

Terry


----------



## Kahn Nance (May 15, 2008)

As someone who was totally unafilliated with the club, decoys, judges etc and did not have a dog competing, I have to agree with this post. It was painfully obvious what went on. There should be some separation between judges and competing dogs. Further, there is no way someone who is working the event as a decoy, evaluator and/or founder should be allowed to compete their own dogs at their own event without an independent body of judges and score tabultors..!!! So they judged each other's dogs? Well thats like my brother John judging my dog and me telling everyone around me not to worry.. He'll be fair.... Hey, it is a simple conflict of interest that Stevie Wonder himself could see. Please understand I have a sense of humor as well. Dont take it too serious but if those who are trying to be taken seriously from this org dont clean up the home brewing it will not fair well for them as a body. More than a few of us out there caught on pretty quickly... Point blank, clean it up and you are definately on to something..!! Heck, Id even like to see it again next year but only if checks and balances are put in place to give one the feeling he or she competed and was judged fairly and honestly. Siimply put, those checks and balances were not present. All that said, I saw some really great dogs and I do realize a lot of work went into them. Most notible to me was a black shepperd who was awesome towards the end, there was the blue cane corso who got jerked by the judges really bad as several others pointed out, a blue pit that made me a fan and worked much better than some of the top placers and the very last Mal who went out there with the woman who had the pony tail. I thought that team was damn near flawless. I was sure it would be a shoot out between the last Mal and the blue corso but hey what do I know.. The burgers were good though. Oh well, 2 things about dogs I always loved. They dont lie and they certainly dont cheat....



Ali Stuie said:


> Oh man this trial was action packed and as real as it gets. I loved seeing all of those different breeds putting in work. there was this small AB working man he could barely reach the bite suit.
> 
> 
> Eventhough, I really enjoyed the show, I had some concerns with what I saw. In fact I have never participated in a trial where they did not use the same judge(s) for all of the competitiors. I got confused, I could not tell if the guy on the field was the judge or the compeitor. I would think that if you switch judges out then you would run the risk of inconsistant judging. Some judges would see thing differently then others....just a thought.
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you from around Atlanta too?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you saying that we lie and cheat?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

The corso that got pulled.
If you are mad for that let me tell you now that you are not helping her by being this way. We are looking at what happened and she don't need your help. The dog was awesome but you and a few more have only joined this forum to bash.


----------



## Kahn Nance (May 15, 2008)

In response to the last couple posts about me.. Im just an honest observer.. It looked the way it looked to me and to many others as well. And by the way I said DOGS dont cheat or lie. I didn't offer any shoes for you specifically or anyone else to try on or wear in that respect and Im not on anyone's side, nor will I back down from my observation and statements. It is mine an it is not all negative so simply take it with a grain of salt if you will but I must ask you this since you phrased things the way you did. Why would you even remotely indicate that Im not "helping her by "being this way" as you put it. My post should have nothing to do and NO impact whatsoever on her situation at all. Think about integrity here for a moment. Im not sure if you are part of the org that ran the event either but I would cringe at that response if I were a founder trying to improve things. Just food for thought. Take care and God Bless..!! 



Jerry Lyda said:


> The corso that got pulled.
> If you are mad for that let me tell you now that you are not helping her by being this way. We are looking at what happened and she don't need your help. The dog was awesome but you and a few more have only joined this forum to bash.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

I had an awesome time working dogs at this trial. I had an opportunity to see old friends and to make new ones. As a decoy who did not have a dog in the fight, I must say that fairness was paramount. There was no grand conspiracy. I was fortunate enough to hear what was said between judges, decoys and BOD's. Since APPDA is so new and small and growing, I think (know) that the BOD wanted to work out a fair way (without negatively impacting others) to allow for those that have worked so long and hard to get this thing off the ground- to have an opportunity to trial their dogs as well. Thus the reason for judges switching out. The rules for how many points could be deducted from each excercise performed incorrectly were followed. Score sheets were filled out and then tabulated by a secretary. As far as I know, two judges scored the dogs and then an average was given between the two judges in the interest of fairness. If that is not a system of checks and balances, then I am not sure what is. Let's not forget that those dogs that scored better were better prepared because they have been training for this program for at least a year since it's inception. I have been to all of the APPDA work shops and seminars as well as this first trial. Fairness to the dogs and handlers has always been stressed by the BOD and judges. From a decoy standpoint, there were several awesome dogs and some not so awesome. There were several strong dogs and some not so strong. Some dogs that were very strong in protection never made it to the protection phase, due to low scores in the obedience. Some dogs that made it through to the protection phase did not fair so well due to a lack of control once faced with the pressure. Some good dogs just need more conditioning to the scenarios and I am sure that they will perform better in future trials. I recall speaking to several handlers who stated that their dogs were not ready, but that they wanted to give it a shot any way. I can respect that. What I have difficulty respecting, is sour grapes. And in all fairness, I have to admit that I found myself actually applying more pressure to the dogs handled by the Judges, BOD, and decoys because I knew that they were higher level dogs. If their dogs faced me in an exercise- their control was tested more under greater decoy opposition. This is something that I as a decoy need to work on in the interest of fairness to all. If I had applied the same pressure to their dogs as I did to all the others, they may have scored higher. In all actuality I may have slighted some of them because of my un-intentional amping up of the pressure. For that, I must appologize. As for the blue pit bull, he is probably one of the best I have seen. He is owned by an APPDA decoy and without offending his owner, he needs a little more control. But the dog is very nice. I did not work any Cane Corso's at this trial, so I can't comment on them. I only know of one that made it past the obedience routine. Some of the strongest and hardest biting dogs that I caught at this trial were from new members. Dogs that I had never seen at previous events. In my opinion, those that did not score well just need more work. The APPDA is in its infancy and it will crawl, then walk, then run, and then fly. The program is like no other out there. There will be bumps in the road and wrinkles that will need to be ironed out. The trial was not perfect, but still in all it was a huge success! I look forward to future events and seeing how the dogs and handlers progress in their training when we do this again!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Justin, you said that pefectly my friend. 

Kahn, I would like to thank you for the compliment. The GSD that you are referring to is mine, he is Ichilles. He is two years old and this was his first trial and I was VERY pleased that he took 2nd place.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Just trying to be honest Jay. Ichillies did very well for his first trial. I can't wait to see him again!

PS~ Are you sure he's a GSD though? LOL


----------



## David Kuneman (Apr 21, 2008)

I would like to congratulate Mari with her dog Damian on a job well done. I hope you get the issue resolved concerning the points. At the time of the exercise, there were two active judges and two apprentice judges on the field, all of which missed the alleged infraction. Hopefully, the videotape will clarify what took place and we can use this incident to further safeguard future participants. Once again, congratulations as you have made the working Corso community proud with your efforts and skill.

I would also like to add on to the previous post regarding results:

Cesar Reail - Disqualified (DECOY)
Mike Santana - Fail (DECOY)
Greg Labance - Fail (DECOY)
John Lockhart - Fail (DECOY)
Katie Nelson - Disqualified (CSRA CLUB MEMBER)
Alfred McClendon (Mack) - Fail (CSRA MEMBER; OWNER OF FACILITY; ASSISTING APPRENTICE JUDGE)

David Kuneman


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

David~
I was unaware that their was a discrepancy with Damian (Cane Corso that Kahn spoke of I am assuming). I am sure that it will be looked into fairly. Also, I am glad that you pointed out that other judges, decoys and members of the club were not on or near the podium. I think that overall your post shows that fairness was initiated to all involved. Take care. ~Justin



David Kuneman said:


> I would like to congratulate Mari with her dog Damian on a job well done. I hope you get the issue resolved concerning the points. At the time of the exercise, there were two active judges and two apprentice judges on the field, all of which missed the alleged infraction. Hopefully, the videotape will clarify what took place and we can use this incident to further safeguard future participants. Once again, congratulations as you have made the working Corso community proud with your efforts and skill.
> 
> I would also like to add on to the previous post regarding results:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Now the cat is out of the bag, how will we ever live that down. All those that did not pass. To think they too were decoys, judges and club members. Our integrity is now blown. Just kiddin. They all took their failure as a learning tool. Koodos to them. "Success is never final and failure is NEVER fatal."
I just love that saying. It says it all....


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Justin I agree whole heartedly with your post, well said. But I also understand the others criticism.
First I want those people to know- I have trialed in the more formal venues...some when they were just in their beginnings-and some of their leaders faced this same criticism... and I will also trial in those venues in the future...but just because APPDA is new, it does not have to be thought of as Not credible.
I also do understand why people would think there was favoritism. We tried to address that by having two judges, and if anyone looks at the videos, they are indeed going to see heavier pressure given to the known experienced dogs by the decoys...and some where the decoy cut the pressure way back...
but that was for the EL dog.
We did change judges out on this event, so that club members,decoys were not judged by a fellow club member-and so they would have a chance to work their dogs in a program they have really worked hard on. We also tried to make it clear and not subjective... by having the score sheets, with specific things that had to be part of deductions if those things were missed-then deductions occurred. The handlers received the copies of those immediately following the trial, and if they had a greivance could bring it to the table. Which two handlers have done. One issue was already rectified and the other is being reviewed by the BOD.
Once the judges marked their scores- it was given to the local club secretary who did the tallying of the scores. After both scores were tallied from Each judge...they were averaged for one score... 
Even though I am secretary/treasurer and an evaluator, I did not judge any of the trial of EL on Saturday, in which I did put my dog in ...Hugo. I did not tally up any of the scores on Saturday.... Hugo also went first- which was requested of me, by another handler who drew the #1position- I thought fine... it would actually work out better because.... I felt if I did this , of course I know the exercises-and because there was not a demo dog...this could help others. But like every other handler, my dog was now.... WITHOUT his Ecollar or his prong collar...for those who truly know Hugo, and saw how he reacted during the trial- would not question his deserving that high score . He took all the pressure given to him.which is usually not a problem.....and responded great to my commands-he actually heard the words..OUT... of course that auto sit, which he sat the opposite way to keep his eye on the Decoy den...cost him some points, as well as him lagging with the change of pace to the fast pace....?.After I finished the program, I also was available, tried to give Handlers pointers, help them where I could....walked them through scenarios and the OB and really tried to be as fair and honest as possible.
Now that EL is done- and the program has allowed at least getting the BOD's dogs started on there way-
The plan for the future IS and WAS... that if the two Judges that are judging the trial, they will indeed be consistent through out that particular level, and NOT trial there dog in that trial. Unfortunately for those judges that do not work the trial- and do trial the dogs...and are probably part of the BOD, or part of the organization, or are close friends of the BOD...they will still have to face scrutiny by someone.... wether fair or not-that they were awarded extra points because of this. I think if you give the program a chance, you will see that the BOD is definately trying to keep fairness and integrity a top priority. If you know a way to please everyone...and still let the BOD be part of the program...let us know, that is the one thing...we are open to suggestions as well as criticism... Mo


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Koodos to you too Mo. Very well said.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

"With great power comes great responsibility." ~Uncle Ben (Spider Man)

There will be criticism and not everyone will be pleased all of the time. This is a part of life. Sometimes, when we are not happy we have to look inside ourselves and not to others. Sometimes we need to look in the mirror before passing judgement. There we may find that we are not being fair in our judgements of others. Right is right and wrong is wrong and fair is fair. Now, in order to not keep from sounding like a fortune cookie, let me say that APPDA is a great program and I am proud to be a member of an organization that is on its way.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

To say that Mo and Hugo were judged in a way to put them first must have been said by someone that does not know the team. I have seen Mo trial that dog a million times and she just gets better and better. Keith and her work VERY hard on their dogs and Mo was the clear cut winner. 

All of the dogs that placed in the top 6 you must realize have been training for this for over a year. I would expect the same if I went to any other venue. Most handlers that failed did not know the program. How can APPDA be held at fault for their lack of preperation? We can't. We have videos on our web site that shows how to do things. If you didn't watch them that was on you. 

Don't post a claim of trial rigging then run off. This is nothing more the bashing and this is the wrong board for that. The mods are very quick to stop that. Trust me. If you don't like it fine, if you do fine. But if you think you can bring a bearly trained dogs out and get a title you are mistaken. We take pride in the fact that our ORG and dogs are correct. No decoy did the same scenerio twice. this was done to allow us (the decoys) to trial our dogs. To many time I have traveled to an event and was told I could not compete or had to pull my dogs because I was one of two decoys that showed up. We do not allow this to happen in APPDA. If you are a judge, decoy, a BOD member or a hosting Club member that has been working hard to train your dog, you should be able to trial your dog as well. We are not going to change things because a few handler did not prepare and failed and now have their nose bent out of shape. I am rarely on boards because I am out training, I suggest you try it. 

Matt Hammond
QK9C
APPDA BOD.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

On that note, who is gonna post pictures? I will post some as soon as I find that stupid cable. LOL. ~Justin


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ashley has a bunch somewhere on this forum.  Is this considered double posting? :-k O


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Justin a bunch have been posted on my board.

http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1076
http://www.qualityk9concepts.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1079


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

David Kuneman! Its about time you joined this forum. Don't forget your bio!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

*ADMIN NOTICE*

Ali Stule will not be joining us for the time being.

I have no problem with discussions like this, it is absolutely fine for someone to question the integrity of a new sport. After all, other sports have become so great only from 75 years of analysis and questioning from thousands of people to fine tune the sport into the way it is today.

However, what I will not tollerate is people signing up for our forum with the sole intention of posting to specific people about a specific subject, then proceeding to drag it onto other forums where our WDF members may not be able to explain their actions and conversations can get very one sided.

For future reference of other members -- if you sign up here, you are expected to sign up for general participation, not to specifically post to a couple of threads to stir up problems. If you would like to link back to this forum's threads on another forum, you are more than welcome to do so, if you simply post a link here. No cross-posting or copying/pasting sections of threads with the intention of creating a new discussion behind the backs of the people on WDF. It is sad and tasteless and I will not have people doing that here. Most of us come here to escape the drama of the other forums where this stuff goes on regularly. I'd like to keep it that way.

As you were.....


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Mike & Connie.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Mike I agree with you, this board is very enjoyable to come to, to get away from the drama and I have learned tons from your board-some info I have put into practice, some I have put it away in my little file- I am glad you do keep tight reins and keep this board constructive. As far as ALi, I don't know him,he definately seems disgruntled - and truly I am not sure why- he could have talked to any of the judges of APPDA at any time and they would have explained the scoring sheets and the reasons for the rotation at this trial. APPDA will be fine, because there is a lot of integrity and good people behind it- but there will aslo be growing pains.....So all in all- I am thrilled with Hugo- only the guys I have been around know just what a butt head he was to get control on(with the e collar and prong- never mind without it) ...but I got it...and actually it was a lot of sweat and fun getting there!!
I don't mind the criticism as long as it is indeed constructive criticism. Mo Earle


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

and Justin..I forgot to say, I have ton of pictures of a lot of the different dogs...we are just leaving South Carolina,back to the hot hot south, we have been real estate searching...once we sell our place in So.Fla....we will be moving on up...so as soon as I can, I will get the pictures out also! Mo


----------



## Wayne Dodge (Mar 7, 2008)

I would also like to make a statement concerning the questions being asked about the integrity of APPDA. These opinions are based upon two interactions with this particular group and the feedback I received from the judges, decoys and BOD members.

It is my opinion that APPDA offers a unique opportunity to trial under a system that is designed to bring certain real-life interactions to play upon the field. They are a very young organization that has flaws and imperfections, yet are taking a strong stance on correcting issues that face them. I do not expect a organization that is putting on their first trial to be professional in the way that the trial is ran, yet I do expect an open and friendly environment that welcomes new comers with a warm smile. 

I competed with my dog Ricco in the entry level for APPDA, he is a very highly driven Dutchy that simply was not ready for control aspects of this sport. I knew walking in that I would have problems with my outs and obedience because the dog feeds off of the energy of the situation and is looking to simply find the decoy. My score was based upon the lack of control that we presented to the judges, nothing more or less.

I went to this trial with a couple of friends, both who ended up failing due to their dogs not outing cleanly, OK well maybe not at all… they both walked away with a positive experience and plan on returning more prepared in the future. I feel as though if these people who are criticizing the sport had done more then sit on the sideline and watched they would have a different perspective.

Is APPDA a world class sport? The simple and honest answer is no, they have not been alive long enough to develop into something of that level. 

Did I ever feel as though certain dogs were scored better or worse then I thought they should be? Absolutely, yet who has ever gone to a trial and not thought they would have scored this or that better or worse. 

Did I ever feel as though their was any bias or favoritism shown? No, the dogs who performed the best according to the rules and scoring system won… simple.

Will I continue to attend APPDA trials and event? Absolutely

Do I feel as though the same judges should score all the dogs competing at a certain level? Yes, not because I feel as though anyone of them would make a conscious effort to show favoritism or be biased towards someone, just because I do not feel as though any two judges would ever have the same exact scoring methods, the same picture if you will. 

Do I understand why APPDA made the decisions that they did? Yes, it suited the situation at the time. I am also under the impression that they plan on, and had planned on implementing the same judges for the same level as soon as things get large enough to accommodate this.

So, in conclusion. It is easy to throw stones at a new sport that is trying to get its feet under it, anyone can sit back and criticize. The sport has a lot of potential and I am hoping that it continues it development and grows into a Nationally recognized sport that holds a lot of merit, yet time shall tell. In the mean time for those who feel as though things need to be changed take the energy that you use throwing stones and place those stones at their doorstep, let your critiques be productive and help this sport build its foundation with them.

Just my take…

Wayne


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

David Kuneman said:


> I would like to congratulate Mari with her dog Damian on a job well done. I hope you get the issue resolved concerning the points. At the time of the exercise, there were two active judges and two apprentice judges on the field, all of which missed the alleged infraction. Hopefully, the videotape will clarify what took place and we can use this incident to further safeguard future participants. Once again, congratulations as you have made the working Corso community proud with your efforts and skill.
> 
> David Kuneman


David,

Thanks for the phone call and the post. I am sure all will be resolved about the incident. Things happen. APPDA is an organization with specific rules taht work best for its members and that is ok. Each person that wants to participate must read, understand and accept those rules and policies. It is not or bad just unique to that organzation. If you guys want to judge and compete you dogs in the same tournament, that is your perrogative and your choice. People just need to make the decision as to whether they want to participate. I thought that overall the senarios and OB routine was great.

I love to go to trials and I take each experience serios...it is an opportunity to learn how to be a better handler and what I improvemments I need to make in my dogs performance. This experience will not stope me from trialing I love it and so does my dog.



Jerry Lyda said:


> The corso that got pulled.
> If you are mad for that let me tell you now that you are not helping her by being this way. We are looking at what happened and she don't need your help. The dog was awesome but you and a few more have only joined this forum to bash.


Jerry,

Thanks for the compliment...we work very hard and will continue to work for improvements. I have reviewed my score sheet and I appreciate the detail...now I have a road map that I can use as a guideline to do better at the next trial I am in. The only thing that I would like for you guys to consider is that you provide a crtic to the handler pair after they compete the exercise. I would love to have a real time review of what I need to improve upon. I had this is another trial with another organizatiion and it was sooo helpful. Sometimes you do not realize that you are cuase your dog to loose unnessary points that could have been avoided with the appropriate critic. We all ge tnervous during trial and sometimes somel of our hard work and training goes out the door.

As for Saturday I am proud of Damian's performance, he impriove everytime we hit the field. 

One more thing I appreciate the professionalism that you guys have displayed in relation to the incident...in question. I am sure that all will be resolved....it happens.

As for the APPDA organization overall...you guys are growing and as you expand nationwide, I am sure things will improve as you learn what is best for your members and competitors.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Wayne.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We will be fine and you and your dog will be great and I mean that honestly. 

We had already planned to use the same two judges per level for our trials that are up coming. The first trial we knew we would have lots of dogs, we knew it was going to be HOT, and we knew that we wanted to get as many dogs through the EL (if they passed) so that the next trials more levels could be offered. Things did work out great. We're glad you came and brought your dog for us all to appreciate. Thanks Mari

Please get me that info asap


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Mo~
Awesome! Can't wait to see the pics. Sure will be nice to see you more often once you get up this way. I wish I had more opportunity to talk to you at the trial. We will have to do a better job of catch up at the next event. Take care and drive safe. ~Justin:wink: 



Mo Earle said:


> and Justin..I forgot to say, I have ton of pictures of a lot of the different dogs...we are just leaving South Carolina,back to the hot hot south, we have been real estate searching...once we sell our place in So.Fla....we will be moving on up...so as soon as I can, I will get the pictures out also! Mo


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Wayne~
Very well said! It was a pleasure meeting you this past weekend. I really enjoyed decoying Ricco as well. He definitely brings it. He will be a force to be reckoned with in the near future. I look forward to seeing you at future events. Tell Gary I said Hello. His dog was very nice as well. Not only did he bring it, but he was also a hard biting SOB. Anyway, take care. ~Justin


----------



## Kahn Nance (May 15, 2008)

You are certainly welcome and my compliment to you is well deserved.. I love that dog..!! 1st trial...?Awesome work you've put into him so far.... Looking forward to seeing him again... Keep up the good work..!! 



jay lyda said:


> Justin, you said that pefectly my friend.
> 
> Kahn, I would like to thank you for the compliment. The GSD that you are referring to is mine, he is Ichilles. He is two years old and this was his first trial and I was VERY pleased that he took 2nd place.


----------



## Charles Bostick (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello,APPDA,BOD & all competitors who had an opportunity to experience this first APPDA trial. As a new member to APPDA as well as to this working dog forum, these types of discussion board criticisms are unfortunately common on the various working dog dicussion boards but,like you guys noted, in group dynamics you can't satisfy everbody. I hope that all those competitors who competed, had fun and went a way with sime new learning experiences that need to be focused on and will train their dogs to the level that is necessary to effectively compete! I have all the fatith in the world about APPDA an it's fairness and overall integrity my experience in the various sports allows me to be a good judge of character and it's my personal belief that APPDA in headed in the right direction and I am proud to be a part of this newly found sport, and I haven't even competed yet!I want to send out a sincere congradulations to all those competitors who passed these various scenarios and a special shut out to all those that stepped up to the plate and gave it their best!!
Charles,
NCK-9SC


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Charles. Our next trial will be held at your house. You did know about that didn't you???? Just funin. Thanks and you're right. Wish you had been here--in the heat, it was HOT.


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

I know most of my thoughts about the trial have already been posted by many people I respect and those that teach me by example. I'd like to say that the one thing that pulled me through in believing that APPDA is going to make it, is that a collective effort is ongoing to resolve any issues and there has been a tremendous amount of sweat and energy poured into it. With that amount of dedication I have to believe in the organization becoming stronger and better with time. Mo the advice you told me a year ago, was to compete against your last score. Thanks, you and everyone I have met through APPDA has taught me valuable lessons, been welcoming, and always offered support. I think the value in this trial is if you walked away have learned something, I know I learned a lot. I'm even more dedicated to getting ready for the next trial and I hope all the same people can come together and most importantly have a fair opportunity for having fun (if it's not fun why are you doing it lol). I must also say that it was a trial I almost didn't compete in, but looking back I am so glad that I did!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just my 2cents1
Because of distance I wasn't even able to come watch. Some day I will not only watch but love to give it a try. 
I've not personelly met any of the folks running, judging, woorking the event other then the couple of years on this forum. 
I can only say that I would be proud to have my dog compete under or be worked by any one of them. The've worked extreamly hard to make this legit and I can only offer them my sincere thank you and good luck in the future with APPDA!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that was a very cool thing to say. I tell ya, you ole timmers are alright. :-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Bob that was a very cool thing to say, thanks. Now let me straighten up that youngin. Jay you don't want me on you boy. You mess with us old folks and we can whoop ya and you not know it.
There Bob that should do it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Bob that was a very cool thing to say, thanks. Now let me straighten up that youngin. Jay you don't want me on you boy. You mess with us old folks and we can whoop ya and you not know it.
> There Bob that should do it.


Least till we ain't lookin. Then I swear I hear my boy snickerin behind my back. 
Young whippersnappers!! :evil: :grin: :wink:


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

(Very quietly) Hee hee hee...:lol: 

That wasn't me...:roll:


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

Just remeber Jerry you have taught Jay everything he knows, not everything YOU know..............
Probably because you forgot half of what you know/


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I wanted to let everyone know, my wife and I had a great time watching the dogs and handlers work. Maybe the next time I will have a dog ready to compete. And for the nice people that shared the SHADE, thanks. It was HOT!!! Ken


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Terry Devine said:


> Just remeber Jerry you have taught Jay everything he knows, not everything YOU know..............
> Probably because you forgot half of what you know/


 
Hey Jerry....didn't Jay just get a new dog?:-k He must not have been paying attention that day in class.:-\"


----------



## Karin Long (Apr 23, 2008)

*video?*

I am very interested in seeing video of this trail, of the two cane's that competed. There are not many cc's doing competions around the country, and I would live to see thm!
Thanks!


----------



## Ashley Pugh (Nov 9, 2007)

Ken Thompson said:


> I wanted to let everyone know, my wife and I had a great time watching the dogs and handlers work. Maybe the next time I will have a dog ready to compete. And for the nice people that shared the SHADE, thanks. It was HOT!!! Ken


Seconded! Someone was so nice to let us sit under their tent! I'm in your debt whoever that was!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Ken~
I look forward to seeing you out there competing in future trials! :wink: 


Ken Thompson said:


> I wanted to let everyone know, my wife and I had a great time watching the dogs and handlers work. Maybe the next time I will have a dog ready to compete. And for the nice people that shared the SHADE, thanks. It was HOT!!! Ken


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you two made it up for the trial. Ken WILL be there for us to cheer on with his dog.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Helloooo APPDA!
I was only able to catch up with some of the trial news in bits and pieces and between ouf flood of post-graduation boarding clients and the two new pups (in addition to the previous 6 that just werent enough,right?), I've JUST had time to read some of the stuff on the different boards and am able to sit and write.

Foremost of course, I wish I could have been there and it sucks that I had to miss out on the first trial  . 
Reading over all of the opinions, it sounds like there were some issues but that overall, it was a success. The first few trials will always be the hardest but thats how you learn, grow and build credit. You've all worked your butts off and I want to make sure I congratulate you ALL on a hard-earned collective victory. Recover from the heat, enjoy the success, learn from the problems and I know the next trial will bring it all together. I hope I'll be there to see it, catch up with friends, play with dogs and have fun with some of the best folks in the dog world...because it just doesnt get better than that!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Kristina~
Sorry that I missed you. Glad to hear from you Lady! Can't wait to catch Gator again. I've got some new #'s for you. I'll PM them. ~Justin


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

Kristina it wasn't the same without you, so next time I'm hoping you can make it. Plus I'd love to have that malinois pedigree discussion with you me and Justin lol! By the way if fruit bat puppy (haha that name) just doesn't have all the drive you need, I'd in my insanity, keep her for you!


----------



## Mari Steward (Mar 3, 2008)

What was the results of the trial on Sunday. Was there any pictures.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Somebody find some pictures please...


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

*Sometimes when everything seems peaceful there is a false sense of security in things to come. A calm before the storm. A breeze before the rain. A rumble before the thunder. A drop in barometric pressure, just before all hell breaks loose. The question one must ask one's self is... Am I ready for the storm that I am walking into? If not, will I try to walk across the bridge that I have already set fire to? What if it is burning at both ends?*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And now we return to our regularly scheduled programming ..... :lol:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Justin, I really really must I say really again, like what you just said.

I must say thanks and you folks KNOW who I'm talking to.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry Guys! Did I just flip the channel???


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f8/tale-deceit-lust-infidelity-7470/


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG!
:evil: :-o


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> OMG!
> :evil: :-o


 
Is it raining??????


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Raining?! :-o You kidding, I think its time for an Ark!


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> Raining?! :-o You kidding, I think its time for an Ark!


Now what you just said was some funny $h!t!! I don't care who you are. Did you come up with that all by yourself or did your hubby give you a hand?:-k  Either way, that was funny!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, it was all by myself. After all, we have to find some humor to this situation. Now where did I park my scooby do van? 8-[


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Its on the other side of your Ark!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Paul Coffman (Jul 24, 2006)

it figures...trolls


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Paul we MIGHT be coming your way if the Arkansas Trial pans out.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I would love an Arkansas trial. [-o< It's a closer drive! 8-[


----------



## dario cabrera (May 12, 2008)

:-k hi everyone this is my first post on any board, though i breeze through and check working topics and like seeing others responses. but for the last week or two ive noticed alot of people complaining adout our work/sport venues lack of fairness and integrity. so i just had to add my two cents. first id like to thank all of the working sports for giving us a place to show our dogs hard worked for abilities. stressing the hard work part! ive competed and tittled multiple times in psa and look forward to other events as well. i dont belong to any club or organization so i speak truly for me and mines. now after all that id just like to say that the owners/handlers competing need to really put in better research and training into the scenerios their dog will be working on. i see dogs being trialed either way before their ready im hoping because if not then they havent been exposed to enough stress or enviormental work to compete at competetive level. its that simple!! im not going to ramble on so to all who compete in any sport do your research, simulate all the different scenerios in training and when your dog can perform in training to your satisfacion then bringem out bringem out. but untill then just keep working towards your goal in what you want in a dog. but everyone should thank psa, appda, k9pro sports etc. not complain about them because they are the only ones giving true working dog people an outlet for our hard work. and i mean this post to be taken as: think positive and work hard and you will succeed not as an insult to anyone sincerely Mr.D


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Couldn't agree more.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howdy Dario, I agree people should investigate any sport or type of training they should do. We encourage open debate on this board as well. Members are free to discuss the pro's and cons of an individual sport. AFter all it's up to the participant to make the final decision on what's best for them and their dog. What we don't want to see on the board is personal attacks. That never gets anywhere and it wastes time and energy. Glad to see you here. Stop by the introduction forum and introduce youself, always happy for new members.

DFrost


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr. D~
Well said... Thank you for your post! I believe that more people feel the way that you do and I thank you again for expressing your opinion. ~Justin



dario cabrera said:


> :-k hi everyone this is my first post on any board, though i breeze through and check working topics and like seeing others responses. but for the last week or two ive noticed alot of people complaining adout our work/sport venues lack of fairness and integrity. so i just had to add my two cents. first id like to thank all of the working sports for giving us a place to show our dogs hard worked for abilities. stressing the hard work part! ive competed and tittled multiple times in psa and look forward to other events as well. i dont belong to any club or organization so i speak truly for me and mines. now after all that id just like to say that the owners/handlers competing need to really put in better research and training into the scenerios their dog will be working on. i see dogs being trialed either way before their ready im hoping because if not then they havent been exposed to enough stress or enviormental work to compete at competetive level. its that simple!! im not going to ramble on so to all who compete in any sport do your research, simulate all the different scenerios in training and when your dog can perform in training to your satisfacion then bringem out bringem out. but untill then just keep working towards your goal in what you want in a dog. but everyone should thank psa, appda, k9pro sports etc. not complain about them because they are the only ones giving true working dog people an outlet for our hard work. and i mean this post to be taken as: think positive and work hard and you will succeed not as an insult to anyone sincerely Mr.D


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

We definitely got off of the subject matter..It was not an easy week for a number of people evolved. The people who founded the APPDA have worked so hard to get this off of the ground. It is disappointing to discover that someone who was allow to participate and was befriended by club members have such an evil side. For me, changing the subject was just to allow some stress relief for a stressful situation.

Now, we can go on to the regularly program. Thank you everyone for your patience.


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Kim~
We know that you are new to all of this and so we understand that sometimes you get a little... carried away and the channels change. That is called ADHD, but we are talking about APPDA.







:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

MAN! I ain't never gonna haveta watch The Young and The Restless NO more!
:-o :-o :-# Did I say that with my outloud voice? :lol: :lol:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

And to think....Its not about Jeff this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> And to think....Its not about Jeff this time. :mrgreen:


......Yet.


----------

